# starter



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

When I start my Goat, (now that it starts lol) the starter sometimes binds.
I have the shim for it that was on there "back in the day", 
wondering what the deal is.
I believe I can loosen the bolts and slide it closer or farther to the flywheel.
Will either solve this?
thanks as always
arty:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

may need another shim, might be too tight to the flywheel.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mine did the same thing when I purchased the car, the guy who installed an aftermarket starter never bothered to shim, the previous owner lived with the grinding and I ended up replacing the flywheel as a result. 

Does your starter have a bracket on the rear to help hold it? Even after installing a bracket I need many shims as the starter I replaced with had a gap, it starts smooth now with a bracket and many shims.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

if you can loosen the bolts and move it around it sounds like you might not have the correct bolts.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I just did my starter a minute ago, and it had 5 or so shims in it. I think you gap it 1/8 - 1/4". Way more shimming than a SBC.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I have only one shim (don't know the thickness)
And no there is no bracket on the back.
This Goat, I only found most of the parts to it with a miners light.
I do indeed have the right bolts............
Gonna try simply loosening the bolts, and slide it outboard as much as I can.
thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Topkat, that's not the way to do it. You need the rear bracket (the vendors have them) and you need to pull the outboard mounting bolt and loosen the inboard one to slide more shimes in. My '67 has 5 or 6 shims. They sometimes take a lot. Jetstang and tempestGT are right: it should not be adjustable by moving it around on the bolts and it should be shimmed 1/8 or more. Do it right, now that you're under there fooling with it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I dont' know why, but Pontiac designed them to use a stack of shims. Chiltons will tell you how thick, but it is def more than 1 shim. The starter will bind in the flywheel and not retract. You are supposed to engage the starter and put a drill bit between the teeth to make sure you have the right gap, but that involves removing the selonoid and shimming. I shim till it doesn't make any bad noises. GTO is right, on a straight mount pad, you need the rear starter support.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

rear starter support?:confused
scratches head............is that what the big stud on the rear of the starter is for?
thanks as always


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, it goes from the motor mount to the lower bolt on the starter. It's about 10" long, hole on each end and 45 degree twist in the middle of it.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Is this it?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That only has 1 hole, unless it doesn't show in the pic. I could of got a pic yesterday when it was jacked up..


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mine is similar to this:









64-70 GTO, LeMans, Tempest starter brace - Exhaust manifolds, systems, tips - Engine - Fullsize - 1968 - Search by Year


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Topkat, that's it!! One side goes to the block, the other goes on that little stud that sticks out of the front of the starter. Glad you're doing it "right"!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Top, you do need that bracket - but it's not going to fix your binding issue. I agree you need to add some shims. You can get them at most auto parts stores, in the section where all those HELP! items are.

The right way to do it is to add shims one at a time until the problem goes away. It's possible to add "too many" and tear up the teeth on the starter or ring gear (or both).

Bear


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Which motor mount does it bolt to?
thanks


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It's the front one on the block. When you get under the car it will only fit 1, it drops straight to the starter. My threaded stud was in the top hole when I got my new starter, I had to swap bolts in the starter.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

there should never be any movement front or rear if correct starter bolts are used, only up and down, while back brace keeps it level and the weight supported in the back.


----------

